# algea problem



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
For about 4-5 days now i have had string algea, and black hair algea having a little party in my planted 20g... I have heard that a blackout is an effective way to get rid of algea, but before i try it, i was wondering if blacking out the lights for an extended period will harm the plants and fish, and how long should i keep the lights off? 
Thx in advance


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

while i can't answer your black out questions, there are other approaches that you may want consider taking. black outs are not a solution in itself, but a part of a strategy. algae occurs when light:co2:fertz is out of balance. here is a good algae link with cause and removal advice http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

what kind of co2 are you using, what kind of lighting are you using , and what kind of dosing ??


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I am using the redsea co2 system ( sugar and yeast), i had a t5ho- 4x 25w, but put back the stock 14w t8 plant light, and dosing flourish every day


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

well i can tell you that 4 t5ho is too much light for a non pressurized co2 system, and just using flourish. so putting the other light back on was a good start. that may solve the problem... how long since the switch? how old is the yeast solution. as i am sure you are aware the yeast method under high light can be a problem when the reaction slows down. so consider making a fresh batch of yeast/sugar to get that co2 flowing.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with fyns about the kight intensity on that tank .
A quick 101 on how light intensity affects everything down the line
Higher/brighter the lights= faster plant growth
Faster plant growth = more nutrients & yes carbon is a nutrient
Nutrients
Carbon via CO2, liquid organic carbon etc
Macro Nutrients- Nitrates, Phosphates & Potassium hence NPK
Micro Nutrients - trace elements
put into perspective
when you want to go fast in your car /motorcycle you give it more gas by 
When you want plants to grow faster you give it more light intensity
when you want your car/m.cycle to slow down you back off the gas
when you want the growth rate to slow down you back off the light intensity
backing off the gas peddle cuts back on the amount of gas etc required
backing off the lights cuts back on the nutrients required to grow.
so backing off the lights makes balancing the tank more easily manageable.
If the flourish you have is comprehensive that only helps with the micro nutrients - you still need to address the big boys = Macro nutrients
DIY Sugar & yeast is doable but a PITA to maintain & the peaks & Valleys of co2 production is a welcome sign for those pesky algae spores to mutiply.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

from what i understand string algae is best removed manually and a black out period. also from what i have read its usually 48-72 hrs. your plants won't be harmed by this. however if your tank is not in balance (light/co2/fertz) it will just grow back. but i must confess i have not battled string algae personally, but i have read alot about it. (disclaimer) lol. from what i have read you stop co2 and fertz along with black out. but if anyone with personal experience could verify, that would be super.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

well its been 3 nights since I changed the light... the plants are looking a bit more healthy and lost the brown colour, the day I changed the lights I did a recharge on the c02. the string algea is still there but I can still blackout in a day or two if it does not go away. I wanted that t5 so bad, and I just cant find a good application for it...


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

defiantly do a manual removal of the string algae. you can use that light, 100% it gives many options. but it needs to be set up right. first off, you need to suspend it over the tank. after you get that hardware you need to decide... use all the bulbs, suspend it higher, use 2 or 3 and suspend it lower. i have read that higher lighting, suspended gives a better result ( a par rating similar to our sun ) in that the par rating is more even through the depth of the tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

fyns said:


> from what i understand string algae is best removed manually and a black out period. also from what i have read its usually 48-72 hrs. your plants won't be harmed by this. however if your tank is not in balance (light/co2/fertz) it will just grow back. but i must confess i have not battled string algae personally, but i have read alot about it. (disclaimer) lol. from what i have read you stop co2 and fertz along with black out. but if anyone with personal experience could verify, that would be super.


You read correctly. In a nut shells that's about it.



fly4awhiteguy said:


> well its been 3 nights since I changed the light... the plants are looking a bit more healthy and lost the brown colour, the day I changed the lights I did a recharge on the c02. the string algea is still there but I can still blackout in a day or two if it does not go away. I wanted that t5 so bad, and I just cant find a good application for it...


String algae is just almost the easiest algae to get rid of. (green water is the easiest one if you're wondering - use UV sterilizer). Just keep pulling them off. They tangle but don't attached to the plants like the other ones do.
You don't really need to black out your tank. Just keep pulling the string algae out everyday and your plants will slowly do the rest (provided that you eventually get your fert balance).
As for your light, I think you can take one out as fyns said and just run 3 or 2 lights.
Another thing, it depends on how many plants and the type of plants you have in your tank. If you have just a few bush or some slow growing plant, dose less ferts.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what Zebrapl3co said is very true on this. most stem plants that grow tall and bushy will easily outcompete algae. but if you get more sensitive carpeting plants like HC, HG etc, then it will take a while....a long time lol. until u get a good balance, good C02, light intensity+ferts and wait until u get a full carpet


----------

